# Tree caught fire



## Rickytree (Jan 2, 2011)

[/IMG]Here''s a real strange one I did. The base of the one crotch caught on fire the day or two before removal. I think someone playing a joke but this guy wasn't the joking kind. I think I seen him in some of those pic's with the bikers. He was connected.


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 2, 2011)

I have to leave for abit that's why I posted them now but I am still trying to post on thread and cant seem to do it. Anyways will try later. I do have to say that I was alittle concerned with all the weight above the defect. Will post more soon of the top. Only about 2 to 3 inches around the back held it up.


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Rickytree (Jan 2, 2011)

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/picture-forum/166855d1294006493-100_1973-jpg


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 2, 2011)

Here's some more. Still trying to get this picture display thing down though..


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 4, 2011)

Speakless? Ya I get that alot.


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 4, 2011)

I know I am losing my hair in front and top. That's OK cuz I have already started working on growing my comb over. Something like Woody Harrelson in Kingpin would be nice.


----------



## squad143 (Jan 4, 2011)

Put a helmet on and no one would notice. May save you from a headache one day or a ticket from the MOL. :hmm3grin2orange:

For our southern brothers: MOL = Ministry of Labour (OHSA)


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 4, 2011)

squad143 said:


> Put a helmet on and no one would notice. May save you from a headache one day or a ticket from the MOL. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> For our southern brothers: MOL = Ministry of Labour (OHSA)


 
I wood put a helmet on but it was hotter than a vinyl seat in Vegas. Besides wearing hats will make your hair fall out. So I've been told.


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 4, 2011)

Here a couple more pic's


----------



## josh1981 (Jan 5, 2011)

nice job but small houses!


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 5, 2011)

josh1981 said:


> nice job but small houses!


 
Those would be garages. The houses are in the background.


----------



## josh1981 (Jan 6, 2011)

ok got it now.


----------



## deevo (Jan 7, 2011)

Rickytree said:


> I wood put a helmet on but it was hotter than a vinyl seat in Vegas. Besides wearing hats will make your hair fall out. So I've been told.


 
Petzl Vertex! I hear yeah about the hair falling out! Rather have that then take a twig off the melon!


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 8, 2011)

deevo said:


> Petzl Vertex! I hear yeah about the hair falling out! Rather have that then take a twig off the melon!


 
Can't afford it! I gots lots of hard hats just use them with the crane.


----------



## southbound (Jan 16, 2011)

Great job and great pic's...Thanks....


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 16, 2011)

So you get it down hat less? I expected to see a hard hat wearing pro and why in the carp do you have two saws hanging from your saddle


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 16, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> So you get it down hat less? I expected to see a hard hat wearing pro and why in the carp do you have two saws hanging from your saddle


 

The limb on the bottom was in the way of taking out the top and was too thick for the 200t. That's why. I don't come down, not even for lunch or drink.


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 16, 2011)

southbound said:


> Great job and great pic's...Thanks....



Thanks and love the avatar pic. One of the best movie's EVER!! Still want to unleash my ULTRA VIOLENCE!


----------



## slice'N'dice'M (Feb 11, 2011)

*Nasty Norway*

looks humid...

and ya got a saw for each hand ! Sweet !

Norways are a pain...always seems there are 17 wires underneath too...

good job, my friend...lots of wood to cut


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 11, 2011)

slice'N'dice'M said:


> looks humid...
> 
> and ya got a saw for each hand ! Sweet !
> 
> ...



Good Call on the Norway! and Ya they are a pain. What I don't like about them is the wood doesn't tear at all. As soon as you start to cut the top of the branch the thing will pop off. 
Don't carry two saws just had to make the cut so none of the top branches would get hung up. Sad story about that tree is that a young man hung himself in it. Tried not to think about that when I was cutting it down. Cheers!!


----------



## treemandan (Feb 12, 2011)

Rock on Ricky.


----------



## treeman82 (Feb 12, 2011)

A few years back I had a client who asked me to cut down a locust that had caught fire. Took one look at it and told him to get somebody else.


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 26, 2011)

Took on a Maple tree(green or silver) that was poisoned by the owner for some reason. Wow that was freaky. The wood was not normal to what I was use to for that species. It became very punky and brittle. I would of rope some of the pieces but decided to just have a tag line in the ones that needed so and came close to a fence but all was well. Beware of the poisoned trees!!


----------



## Natewood (Mar 2, 2011)

nice job, any finished or down pics?


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 2, 2011)

I got the pic's send to me from the next door neighbour, and she never sent the last bunch. I can try for more. I'll look into it. Thanks!!


----------

